# Melody trick with Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions (Video)



## dog1978 (Mar 1, 2021)

Some sound libraries sound great, but have some limitations. With a trick you can get more out of the Olafur Arnalds strings of Chamber Evolutions by Spitfire Audio.


----------



## boinzy (Mar 26, 2021)

Very helpful trick, thank you!


----------

